

Don't sweat 802.11ac Wi-Fi because 802.11ad will knock your socks off - EwanG
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/network-wifi/3401946/interop-dont-sweat-80211ac-wi-fi-because-80211ad-will-knock-your-socks-off/

======
mtgx
802.11ad is more for short distances inside a room, though.

~~~
Codhisattva
But 60Ghz. Sexy!

